# Faire l'écho



## Voce

Un articolo sulle prese di posizione delle Chiese  svizzere su un'iniziativa partitica contro gli svantaggi fiscali per le coppie sposate, un vescovo afferma:

"Il s’agit en l’occurrence de la définition que nous utilisons aussi pour notre mariage religieux, conçu comme un sacrement qui reprend une réalité naturelle: l’union d’un homme et d’une femme, permettant la fondation d’une famille», écrit Charles Morerod, président de la Conférence des évêques suisses dans un communiqué de presse. «*Nous nous en faisons volontiers l’écho* parmi toutes les voix qui peuvent s’exprimer dans notre société démocratique, pour relever le sens de ce type particulier d’union auquel nous donnons le nom de “mariage”», conclut l’évêque".

Mi è chiaro il senso della frase: *"Nous nous en faisons volontiers l’écho", *ma ho qualche dubbio sull'efficacia della mia resa:

“Si tratta nella fattispecie della definizione che usiamo anche per il nostro matrimonio religioso, concepito come un sacramento che riprende una realtà naturale: l'unione di un uomo e di una donna, che permette la creazione di una famiglia”, scrive Charles Morerod, presidente della Conferenza dei vescovi svizzeri in un comunicato stampa. “*Noi facciamo volentieri da eco*, tra tutte le voci che possono esprimersi nella nostra società democratica, per sottolineare il senso di questo tipo particolare di unione alla quale diamo il nome di 'matrimonio'”, conclude il vescovo".

Secondo voi è accettabile o dovrei trasformare la frase, magari usando altri termini?

Grazie a tutti in anticipo.


----------



## Landslide89

Forse rischio di distaccarmi troppo dall'originale ma io in italiano espliciterei a cosa si riferisce il pronome *en *e proporrei qualcosa come:

*"Ci facciamo garanti di questa causa*, *facendo sentire la nostra voce* tra tutte quelle che possono esprimersi nella nostra società democratica"


----------



## Voce

Infatti era come se avessi tralasciato qualcosa. Però per non stravolgere troppo il testo io aggiungerei semplicemente: ""...*da eco a questa causa*...". Grazie, Landslide89!


----------



## Landslide89

Però secondo più di un dizionario l'espressione farsi l'eco di qualcuno, qualcosa, ha in sé anche un'accezione negativa :
; _farsi l’e_. _di qualcuno_, ripeterne pedissequamente le idee e le parole, anche senza intenderle. (Treccani)
Eco fig. Ripetizione
||* Farsi eco di qualcuno, di qualcosa*, acconsentire all'opinione altrui, ripetendone le parole, anche senza convinzione (dizionari La Repubblica)

fig.fare e. a qlcu., farsi e. di qlcu., ripetere in modo pedissequo ciò che egli dice (Il Corriere della sera)


----------



## Voce

Adesso che ho riletto il testo per correggerlo e la tua ultima osservazione, Landslide89, mi sono reso pienamente conto della validità del tuo suggerimento così com'è e l'ho adottato. Grazie mille.


----------



## Landslide89

Figurati! Siamo qui per aiutarci!


----------



## Elmoro

Noi ce ne facciamo volentieri paladini?


----------



## Voce

Grazie, Elmoro. 
Ho già inviato la traduzione e non posso più cambiarla, ma ritengo questa alternativa interessante e da tenere in considerazione per il futuro.


----------

